# Helmkamera, Gopro ... oder ähnliche gesucht



## bernd e (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche für ein Filmprojekt eine Kamera (am besten in HD) für Helm-, Brust- und /oder Rahmenbefestigung im Raum MSP/AB/MKK, also um Frammersbach 

Hat jemand eine solche Kamera und würde sie mir für ein paar Aufnahmen leihen? 
Für umme soll es natürlich nicht sein, ist Verhandlungssache. Was ich auf alle Fälle anbiete: der Verleiher darf gerne auf den örtlichen Trails bei den Filmaufnahmen dabei sein und da sind einige schöne Stücke dabei 

Aufnahmen mit stat. Kamera sind bereits im Kasten und folgen noch, nur Fahraufnahmen würden das Ganze noch mehr bereichern.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (15. Juli 2011)

jop kann ich dir leihen  hab ne gopro hd. um was gehts denn? darf man mehr über das projekt erfahren? 
edit: falls du irgendwie fotos brauchst ich fotografiere nebenbei noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Sebastian,

danke für das Angebot. Habe von einem Frammersbacher auch ein Leihangebot bekommen. Den bisherigen Stand des Projektes ist hier:
Filmprojekt
Wenn alle Filmteile aufgenommen sind, wird der Schnitt vermutlich auch noch geändert und die Musik evtl. auch. Mal sehen. 
Foto schießen und Filmen mit "Helfer" ist zwar toll, aber meine Zeit zum filmen entsteht meist sehr spontan. Ein Segment will ich jedoch auch in Lohr aufnehmen


----------



## Sebastian_2 (17. Juli 2011)

wird im filmprojekt auch ein downhill/freeride teil zu sehen sein? welchen zweck hat das filmprojekt?


----------



## bernd e (17. Juli 2011)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> wird im filmprojekt auch ein downhill/freeride teil zu sehen sein?


nein, siehe Einleitung "Trailspaß" 



Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> welchen zweck hat das filmprojekt?


Selbstdarstellung , einfach so, Privates Interesse


----------



## Sebastian_2 (17. Juli 2011)

achso ok, hätte nur gedacht du machst das um den spessart ein wenig zu "promoten"...wäre vllt ein kleiner schritt um weiter in richtung flowtrail zu kommen^^


----------

